# shocker



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

so i head this query... everyone i know uses clear shock on their heavers... out of curiosity, do u think it would matter if you used... say yellow/chartruese shock?


neil


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

I've seen some people using High-vis shock leaders, but I tend to stick with clear, pink, or smoke colored shockers. On lure rods I will go to full flouro leaders. I like to keep the end stealthy. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

i go clear all the way and don't mess with anything but mono...not that's it's increased my success rate any


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*shock*

I used cajun red this year and it seem to work well. Caught everything in the water for the exception of a cobia and thats cause I hooked up with something for about an hour and never saw what it was.
Chapa


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I run Hi Vis running line and clear shock. That way I can see when I'm getting the shock in close.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I use a three foot piece of Vanish Floro. When the knot runs through the first guide then I know the lure is close by. Ill keep cutting until its short enough that I have to tie another three feet to my lure and keep on casting.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks for the reply guys, but im asking more toward heavers and hi-vis line, i have about 200 yrds left from a 1lb spool that i cant do anything with so i was wondering if it was a bad idea to use it as shock


neil

whos gonna be down souf this weekend


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

should make a difference...i like a hi-vis shocher so i can see it comming...still use a floro leader...seems to work for me...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

hanguknamja said:


> thanks for the reply guys, but im asking more toward heavers and hi-vis line, i have about 200 yrds left from a 1lb spool that i cant do anything with so i was wondering if it was a bad idea to use it as shock
> 
> 
> neil
> ...


Neil, IMO stripers feed more by smell than sight so I don't think a hi vis shocker would make a difference.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I also used 30lb high vis yellow spider mono for my leaders when flounder fishing this summer. caught hundreds, but i only caught around 10 keepers and 1 over 22" so im not sure if thats good or bad. (at lesner)
chapa


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

hi vis should be fine i use it all the time and got alot of drum this year but no cobes but i dont think it had anything to do with it cause i did bow up on one so i would go ahead and use it, dont waste it


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Cdog said:


> Neil, IMO stripers feed more by smell than sight so I don't think a hi vis shocker would make a difference.



Cdog if stripers feed more by smell then how do they smell my Stingsilver or Hopkins lure? One of the main reasons that stripers have such large eyes is to be able to see what they are going after.

My .02 cent


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

fishman cdog is a bunker chunker first and they do use the sense os smell there. But I believe they use the latteral line for most of their feeding. The eyes can be important but for the most part they feel it, since I rarely find where they care much about color, but under the right conditions they do.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

IMO,stripers are like blues...are just greedy,and hungryespecially when there schooled up,or happen to be fishing at the right place and the right time.

like that saying also,a blind squirrel,eventually finds a nut


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*shock leader*

Any recommendations on what to use for a shock leader, i have 50# firewire on my main rod, cast like a dream even with a 4" storm, so what would be a good shock leader to use? and what pound test?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ShoreFisherman said:


> Any recommendations on what to use for a shock leader, i have 50# firewire on my main rod, cast like a dream even with a 4" storm, so what would be a good shock leader to use? and what pound test?


so your just casting lures?
if so,20 to 30....Gami hybrid fluro...If the leader is to help land the fish,use about a 2 ft of leader and tie it a swivel from the main line



for bait chunking...IMO,Ande,50lbs


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

for 50lb fireline you shouldnt need shock line, if your looking for a leader so the fish dont see your line i recommend about 2ft of flouro


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Used to use the Spiderwire and braid but really didn't like the idea of frayin and cutting line, so now I go with 20/25 Trilene on spool and 30 or 40 lb on the end with a #5 barrell swivel and a #5 snap on the end. This way I can change out my lures quick.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*i didn't think*

I would like it either, but this stuff has been awesome for me, unfortunatly it is hi vis yellow, which isn't too bad, just wish it was green..  but it works, it is nice when fishing the rocks at monroe, esp with my son when he is reeling the fish in, he doens't always get them over the rocks so this just pulls them through it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Cdog if stripers feed more by smell then how do they smell my Stingsilver or Hopkins lure? One of the main reasons that stripers have such large eyes is to be able to see what they are going after.
> 
> My .02 cent


Neils original question was about shock on heavers. Like Digger said, I was speaking of bait fishing.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yes i was... and thanks for the info guys... besides spanish and steel leaders, i've caught fish on various leaders, i think the the spool i got is better spent as shock than trash

thanks guys

neil


----------

